# Rubber Pipe Bits



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Do you guys use them?


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

I dont use 'em.

I do tend to bite my bits though so maybe I should.
It feels uncomfortable for me to have all that extra stuff in the mouth.

I know some people that only use them. 
I know other people that think its a sin to put them on a pipe.
As usual, to each his own.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

They're so darned thick I can't get used to them


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Here's a great tip that I've been meaning to share.

Cut off the thick/wide end of the rubber bit and throw it away. Fit what's left on the stem. That's all you need. I recommend a sharp little pocket knife for the job.

With the thick end, you're robbed of the nice thin taper of your pipe's stem, and you end up with something like a thick mouthpiece.

With cutting off the thick part, you get the best of both worlds: stem protection, clenchability, and a nice thin stem. If you've hated these in the past, give my method a try.


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks for the advice DQ.. Pugsley sent me some for he contest so i'm gonna try it out next time I smoke..


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

drastic_quench said:


> Here's a great tip that I've been meaning to share.
> 
> Cut off the thick/wide end of the rubber bit and throw it away. Fit what's left on the stem. That's all you need. I recommend a sharp little pocket knife for the job.
> 
> ...


I've done that and still don't like them


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

I use them on some of pipes, mainly my heavier ones. It just makes for a comfier smoke for me.


----------



## garydh2000 (Dec 22, 2008)

I have started putting them all of my pipes:

* I don't want to have bite marks on my stems.
* I seem to be able to hold the pipe easier in my mouth with the rubber bit.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

garydh2000 said:


> I have started putting them all of my pipes:
> 
> * I don't want to have bite marks on my stems.
> * I seem to be able to hold the pipe easier in my mouth with the rubber bit.


The biggest reason for me was also to prevent bite marks. One of the others was that seeing bite marks on some of my estate pipes, really bothered me. I have become so used to them that if feels weird when I'm smoking a cob without one.


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

I like them. I have high ridges on my molars and clenching is uncomfortable without the cushion. Tried one, got used of it quickly, and use them on most of my pipes. 

The size didn't bother me. Used of cigars, or maybe I just have a big mouth. lol


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I use them on two occasions: To protect stems on rare pipes and if the stem's button is too low. So I use them on 4 of my pipes. I don't like them but they do serve those two purposes.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I put them on all of my pipes except the cobs. I usually smoke at my computer so I clench a lot and the tips make it more comfortable..


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

Never for me. I don't resell my pipes, and teeth marks do not really bother me.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

I use them on all my pipes. It just makes it more comfortable for me. Also, when I hold pipes in my mouth they rest on the inside edge of my lower canine and I always find myself slightly grinding. Whenever I find myself doing it I stop myself and then 10 minutes later I find myslef doing it again. I go through these bits pretty quick so I've bought a few 25 packs on Ebay so far in my short pipe smoking career. I've actually cracked a couple of cobs stems. It's funny, when I started up with pipes I wanted to hold the pipe in my mouth while I worked in the garage on various projects so I always tried to keep in in there as long as I could without slobbering everywhere (LOL), and now it just feels right to have it there but I have to make myslef take it out so I don't eat the stem (LOL).


----------



## Patrykk (Dec 17, 2009)

As far as I know it is impossible to buy this bits in Poland, so does anyone of You know where can I order them from Germany ?

Sorry for OT


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Patrykk said:


> As far as I know it is impossible to buy this bits in Poland, so does anyone of You know where can I order them from Germany ?
> 
> Sorry for OT


You could make them yourself from plastic or rubber tubing


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

I am clenching one now as I type on my Blackberry! Just wish I could find them locally!!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

I tried them and hated them. I couldnt get the rubber taste out of my mouth....tried cleaning them with rubbing alcohol to and it didnt work. I dont have any pipes that cost more that $25 so it doesnt matter if i shred the stem.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

I buy them in volume like $8 for 50 off of e8ay ..... put them on everything they fit on, but I've a few monsters that you can't even get close to fitting one on.


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

I use them on most pipes im a clencher and like the soft feel.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

plexiprs said:


> I buy them in volume like $8 for 50 off of e8ay ..... put them on everything they fit on, but I've a few monsters that you can't even get close to fitting one on.


Insert a pair of needle-nosed pliers into the bit (closed) and then open them to loosen up the bit. After you work the rubber bit for awhile, you'll be able to fit the bits over wide and very wide stems.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Patrykk said:


> As far as I know it is impossible to buy this bits in Poland, so does anyone of You know where can I order them from Germany ?
> 
> Sorry for OT


Patrick. Czesc! Jak sie maz?

I just spent a couple weeks in Krakow in October. Rained on me...a lot, but still had a good time.

There is a decent tobacco shop near the square in Old Town. It's on Ulica Pijarska, between Ulica Florianska and Ulica Szpitalna. Small place, but out of all the tobak shops in Krakow, this one had the best selection of tobacco, and many nice pipes. If you're in the area, you might want to stop in. They would have them if anyone will.

My wife is Polish, good to see a fellow countryman on the forums!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Patrykk (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello WWhermit 
Sorry for the weather in october  I know this shop quite well, I'll try to get this bits from them. Big "Thank You" For reminding mr ths one.
Best wishes for You and Your wife 

Cheers.


----------



## Pitre (Jan 5, 2010)

I've been meaning to give these a try for when I go on walks with my pipe. I'm afraid I'm biting too hard when holding it in my mouth and I'm going to mess up the stem.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm also curious about these, as I'm a biter. They seem like a good idea. I might have to give them a try, then I can vote on this poll.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Patrykk said:


> Hello WWhermit
> Sorry for the weather in october  I know this shop quite well, I'll try to get this bits from them. Big "Thank You" For reminding mr ths one.
> Best wishes for You and Your wife
> 
> Cheers.


If it turns out that they do not carry the rubber bits, send me an email at [email protected] with your address. I can send some your way.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

drastic_quench said:


> Insert a pair of needle-nosed pliers into the bit (closed) and then open them to loosen up the bit. After you work the rubber bit for awhile, you'll be able to fit the bits over wide and very wide stems.


Yep, tried that trick. With locking needle-nosed pliers they wont fit over one mouthpieces of a couple Castellos I have. Heated, lubed, stretched, reallllllllly stretched ..... nope one big-ass super-wide mouthpiece!! I did find the breaking point of a couple rubber sleeves though ..... :kicknuts:


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> Here's a great tip that I've been meaning to share.
> 
> Cut off the thick/wide end of the rubber bit and throw it away. Fit what's left on the stem. That's all you need. I recommend a sharp little pocket knife for the job.
> 
> ...


I am at my B&M right now (wi-fi) and I just did this. Cut off the thick end and put 'er on. Its definitely less annoying to have something much less bulky in the mouth.

Pics from Blackberry.





I want to take this further and see if I can find some thinner tubing. Make it as thin as possible to still provide protection.

Will let you guys know what happens and if I found some good stuff.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

If you just slide the bit on there a little further, so the end of the stem is just barely poking out, it'll feel thinner and you can sip the smoke just like you would sans bit -- using the bit only for clenching.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas DQ. Well presented and good points.

Although I dont like it much, this way makes it more tolerable and kind of more important, since I clench quite a bit, it makes sense to try and save the stems.

I was in OSH last night and could not find any rubber tubing that was close to the thickness we need to entertain. I am sure there is thinner stuff out there, just need to do a bit of digging to find it.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

I am curious if anyone has tried using something similar to electrical tape. That would be paper thin and virtually unnoticeable in the mouth.

There could be some taste issues at the beginning until it wears away.

The concept though, ultra thin protection :lol: is what I am after.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Black teflon tape may be a better alternative to electrical tape.

Black teflon tape would be virtually 100% hidden, provide the same protection and not have any sticky residue left on the stem.

I will give it a try and advise on the results.


----------

